# My GSD has started destroying my house!Help please



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

My GSD is almost 10 years old. She has recently begun destroying our house when we're gone. She never did this kind of thing when she was a puppy (except for the occasional getting into the trash). When we moved to our new house three years ago she started doing minor things and only once in a while. She has this habit of wanting to go in the bathroom and close the door behind her. She literally takes her paw and closes the door like a human would. We came home a couple of times and she had done this and tore up the bathroom once she realized she couldn't get out. We started keeping the door propped open so she couldn't do this anymore. Then she started doing it again in our bedroom. She tore up the carpet and everything. I was thinking that maybe she was looking for a "den" or something so we got a crate (that we had from when she was a puppy and didn't use) and put that up. No use, she never went in it, even with toys and bedding in there. Now we prop open the bedroom door door too. Now she has started taking things out of our bedroom and bringing them into the hallway and is still digging up the carpet. If we close these doors so she can't get in she claws at the carpet trying to dig her way in. It seems to be getting worse. Any thoughts or suggestions about what to do about this? We've thought about building a kennel in our basement, but I know she would hate it, but we're not sure what else to do. Thanks!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Has your routine changed? Any big changes like a new animal or new company? Is there new carpet or something with an unusual smell? Those are things I'd think of first. Then rule out any medical problems with your vet.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*10 year old GSD suddenly destroying the house??*

FIrst I'd take her to the vet for a complete screening and bloodwork, alot of time when my dogs act differently it may be cause of a health issue.

If that turns out fine, then I'd look at managing the situation and this is the easy part. Well, hard cause it will take up time and effort on my part. But easy cause it will show immediate changes in my dog.

I'd start upping the exercise as much as my dog could take. New, fun exciting things. Car rides, meeting friends. Going shopping and then walking the dogs. Taking it to my friends homes to meet them and play with their dogs. Joining up a dog class, learning tricks or obedience or agility or flyball or or or or or or or. 

Mental AND physical stimulation works to keep my dogs out of trouble. So puppy, adult or older dog. All can be managed the same if problems seem to suddenly arise. Wear them out so they sleep. Give them alot of fun activities to do when I'm home.

And I'd go locate my crate and blow the dust off while setting it up again. This will help break the cycle of destruction, keep your dog from injuring themself when tearing the house apart, and assure YOU are happy and delighted when you come home because nothing is destroyed.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: 10 year old GSD suddenly destroying the house??*

No routine changes or anything like that. No new carpet either. She was just at the vet for her annual visit and vet said she was in great shape. No bloodwork, though. This all started when we moved into this house, but that was 3 years ago and it has gradually gotten worse. I will try exercising her more. As for the crate, when we last tried that she managed to move herself and the crate clear across the house, ruining the floor while she was at it. This is why we were thinking of buidling something in the basement since I'm not comfortable with her being outside with no one home.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 10 year old GSD suddenly destroying the house??*



> Quote: This all started when we moved into this house, but that was 3 years ago and it has gradually gotten worse.


Isn't it funny how it looks like you figured out the start of the problem all by yourself.









How you fix it would be MUCH better if you can go at it by the exercise AND training. Tons more one on one time to mentally and physically exercise your pup. Way more walks, jogs, car rides, swimming, frisbee, time time time time time. 

I know I have to write stuff on my calendar to PLAN my pups schedule or I tend to come home, turn on the tv, make dinner and that's it for the night. But if instead I come home, put on my 'play clothes' pack the dog in the car for a hike/swim/dog class/meet a friend/grocery shop/etc. THEN it gets done and my dogs are so much better behaved.

Can't stress enough, the mental stimulation can frequently be as important as physical. Classes make this much easier, but if you can work on something yourself like clicker training, or dock dogs, or freestyle or *therapy dog*............at least that's a start.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

*Re: 10 year old GSD suddenly destroying the house??*

The bitch is nearly ten years old? I would agree to the physical exam first. 

If that doesn't work, yeah a long walk in the morning before you go to work for the day is always a good idea. Training classes do not hurt and will help with even elderly dogs. I would not try anything like agility or flyball at this point. 

What I would do if you have a utility room that has a linoleum floor. They make an extra-tall baby gate that you can mount and swing open with one hand. I think it is about 39 inches tall. My lot never tries to go over it. 

Instead of shutting the dog in a room, close it in with a baby gate. Make it part of your leaving routine. Cmon, time to go to your room. Tell her to kennel and then shut the gate. Mine do jump up on the gate for a final pet. Make the room safe, and comfortable for the dog. Put her crate in there or a doggy bed. And some toys. 

It is highly possible that your girl is finding it more necessary to potty during the day time as she advances in age. Since she KNOWS she cannot potty, she may be digging at the carpet and pulling things around because she needs to go out. It sounds stupid, but I had a bitch get frantic trying to hold it in and to find her people to let her out, and running back and forth and digging at the flooring because she had to potty. If it is at all possible, could you have someone come in midday and take her out for a bit and then put her back? 

Shutting a door on a dog is excluding them. It is harder for them, then a baby gate. I would not go for the cheapest baby gate at this point though because she may not respect it. The ones I use are aluminum, look good, and even my bulk is able to go through the swing-open part. 

Good luck.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: 10 year old GSD suddenly destroying the house??*

I typically work from home, so I am not usually gone for the entire day. She will do this even if we're gone for 2 hours. I even went to the coffee shop 1/2 mile away and came home and she had already started!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: 10 year old GSD suddenly destroying the house??*

I know that when my first GSD got to be around 10 years old or so, his hearing changed as in hearing loss. Sounds that never bothered him or sounds he liked like our snow plow truck because he loved to ride in the plow truck when DH cleaned the yard, started bothering him. When he heard the truck he would crawl under my desk, thunderstoms started bothering him. I think it was difference in what he was actually hearing.

Have you tried leaving a radio on for some noise. Maybe the empty house is too quite. 

Val


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: 10 year old GSD suddenly destroying the house??*

Yes, we leave either the TV or a radio on in the living room and a fan for white noise in the bedroom. I worry about exercising her two much because she is starting to get a little stiff in her back legs when she goes for long walks. She also doesn't really like car rides anymore. She used to love them, but now she seems to shake all over when she goes now. She still hops right in the car like she wants to go, but she seems anxious once we get going. Not sure if I should avoid them now or just keep taking her places.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: 10 year old GSD suddenly destroying the house??*

Have you considered that perhaps she is developing a bit of senility?? There are some drugs out now to treat this. I had a friend with a dog that exhibited some confusion, house training issues and just a certain degree of "not right" The drugs helped him a lot for his last 2 years. The reluctance about car rides might tie into that....something to explore perhaps.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: 10 year old GSD suddenly destroying the house??*

Senility was what I was thinking too. Whole Dog Journal had an article on cognitive function in seniors a few months back. They emphasized keeping your dog active and engaged through moderate exercise, giving them things to chew on, playing non-strenuous games, teaching them tricks, etc. 

Do you have her on supplements? That's something that's very important for senior joint health. There are also supplements that support brain function and overall health. 

I have a 14yo very arthritic dog (who is on a lot of supplements) but she still goes for 3 walks a day. When she was 10 (and also on supplements for her joints) she was walking 5-6 miles a day.


----------

